# The bread book in Kitchen Confidential.



## coup-de-feu (Aug 4, 2010)

Hi,

Does anyone know the title of the bread making book mentioned in Kitchen Confidential?  I have been wanting to get it but forgot its name.

So you have it? Have your used it? Is it smart?

CDF


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Haven't read Kitchen Confidential to help answer your question, sorry.


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

"Kitchen Confidential: Adventures in the Culinary Underbelly" by Anthony Bo ...
Kitchen Confidential: Adventures in the Culinary Underbelly (P.S.)
I read Kitchen Confidential last year and I don't remember a reference to a Bread making book. I know he speaks about his sourdough starter and how the success of a good establishment is based on making your own bread on site.

I will try to find it.

Petals.


----------



## soesje (Dec 6, 2012)

its a bit later after the last post in this topic but I recently read kitchen confidential, and there is NO mention of a bread book in this book.

I agree on what the last poster said.

btw, it IS important to make bread on site IF YOU'RE GOOD AT IT.  otherwise, buy in.


----------

